

How To Raise Money For Your StartUp - mace
http://www.jasonnazar.com/2008/07/03/raising-money-for-a-startup-company/

======
zacharye
Looking forward to reading your paper, thanks.

------
vaksel
kinda misleading, since it seems like it just gives the bare bones on the type
of investors there are.

------
ajkirwin
"Here is some information which has been done to death everywhere else, except
this time, it's even less useful. And oh, we're really just using this to
shill our product, which is just like scribd, but worse."

~~~
zacharye
Ok, looks like I'm not looking forward to reading his paper...

